# Healthy Diet for Husband



## Green Eyes (Nov 20, 2014)

In early 2013 hubby was diagnosed with Diabetes. The doctor told us a low carb diet could reverse the illness. His only guidance beyond that was for him to consume no more than 15% of his calories in carbs.

DH was eager to make the changes. He doesn't want to be on medication if possible. He did find it overwhelming particularly since he was about to start a big project. I researched and we began the low carb lifestyle.

The good news DH lost 40 pounds, is at a healthy weight. His glucose levels or only out of range once in a while and his last A1C came in at only the high range of normal. Great news!

There's some problems though. Ever since starting low-carb, almost day one DH has lost interest in sex. He'll happily participate but doesn't initiate like he used to. Additionally, he has a physically demanding job and complains of weakness. I think because the project he started at the beginning of all of this was so demanding, and I didn't really know how to fine-tune his diet when he lost weight he also lost muscle mass.

I now see him struggling to pick up things that used to be easy. I won't get graphic, but part of our fun times involved him picking me up. He doesn't do that anymore. I've always been small, but in supporting his dietary restrictions, I've lost weight. I asked him when we talked about his weakness physically if he thought he could pick me up. He said oh yeah, but wasn't sure how long he could hold me. That's troubling.

He spoke to his doctor who suggested increasing his consumption of protein. I've tried that but it doesn't seem to have helped. Another issue is given the physical demands of work vary from very demanding, moderately demanding and once in a while not demanding at all, it's hard to figure out how many calories he needs on any given day.

I did some research and have read that some people do experience weakness and a lack of interest in sex doing low carb. I've also read that a lack of a sex drive could be because he's not getting enough calories in general. Lastly, I've read that we need to increase his salt intake on a low carb diet.

What do you suggest we do? I'm concerned about him hurting himself while working, his over-all weakness and disinterest in sex.

Thanks so much for reading this and giving me your suggestions.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I have competed in body building competitions. I will admit that the last few weeks when carbs are cut quite a bit, that the sex drive goes out as well. Also, you do lose muscle mass as well as body fat when you are in a caloric deficit.

I really like the calculator at IIFYM.com for a way to get your macronutrient break down. 

I HATE the low carb diets and could not sustain them for long periods. Our muscles need carbs for fuel. So, if he has a physically demanding job, he is likely going to need to up the carbs. You can also try to increase the protein intake to help increase the caloric load.

Assuming a 2500 calorie diet, at 15% carbs, he is only getting about 95g of carbs per day. That is a crazy low amount of carbs. No wonder he is fatigued and weak. You may want to try increasing the carb intake and monitor blood sugars. If sugars start getting high, then you will know the upper limit of carbs to intake. Also, remember that active skeletal muscle can utilize glucose without the need for insulin. So, the more activity he gets, the more stable his A1c will be. But, with more activity, he will need more carbs. It is a fine balancing act.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Green Eyes said:


> What do you suggest we do? I'm concerned about him hurting himself while working, his over-all weakness and disinterest in sex.


His drive for sex is kind of irrelevant, as long as you guys are intimate. That's all that really matters.

As for his weakness, that's a tough one. But it seems like now that he lost the pounds, he can start practicing moderation a bit and get more carps/calories he needs to do the job?

I would talk to a doctor on that end.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Just some quick thoughts I had while reading this, I'm also Diabetic.

You need a nutritionist. 

Don't tell my wife low carb lowers sex drive.

I'd start thinking about which proteans he is eating. More fish less beef.

How is his Testosterone?
MN


----------



## Green Eyes (Nov 20, 2014)

bbdad said:


> I have competed in body building competitions. I will admit that the last few weeks when carbs are cut quite a bit, that the sex drive goes out as well. Also, you do lose muscle mass as well as body fat when you are in a caloric deficit.
> 
> I really like the calculator at IIFYM.com for a way to get your macronutrient break down.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your thoughts and posting that link! I really think it's too few calories over-all and carbs. I re-visited this with DH this weekend and he said the doctor said to increase carbs but to make sure he increased protein as well. I'm unsure as to why he didn't tell me that in the first place.


----------



## Green Eyes (Nov 20, 2014)

DoF said:


> His drive for sex is kind of irrelevant, as long as you guys are intimate. That's all that really matters.
> 
> As for his weakness, that's a tough one. But it seems like now that he lost the pounds, he can start practicing moderation a bit and get more carps/calories he needs to do the job?
> 
> I would talk to a doctor on that end.


Yes, we're intimate but he rarely is the one to initiate anymore. It's an abrupt behavioral change which started with the onset of low carb. I've also noticed when he initiates it's when he's had a really easy work day and is anticipating the next one to be easy as well. I don't want him to feel too tired for sex regularly.

We're definitely going to up the carbs and calories some. It's just tough to know how much. I think the posted link will help with that.


----------



## Green Eyes (Nov 20, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Just some quick thoughts I had while reading this, I'm also Diabetic.
> 
> You need a nutritionist.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for the serial replies. Don't know how to quote multiple people in one reply.

I definitely think a nutritionist would be good. I'll talk to DH about that. The doctor did say balancing it correctly would be tougher because of his job.

I don't necessarily think low carb lowers sex drive in everyone. But I think maybe I've gone to low with DH's diet. Would you mind sharing what your low carb diet is like? How many over-all calories vs. carbs you consume and what your activity level is like? I know quite a few people with Diabetes but unfortunately they don't eat properly. You're the first Diabetic I've "talked with" who uses diet as part of treatment.

I definitely need to probably look at the proteins. He enjoys things like beef and lamb but will also happily eat salmon, tuna, chicken etc.

I have no idea what his Testosterone levels are like. At first I thought he was depressed over his diagnosis. Then the Testosterone was the next thing I considered. It just came on so suddenly at the start of dietary changes that I'd if it's low T that it would be very coincidental.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Green eyes,
I think my comment may have misled you. I love carbs, and my wife has been trying for about 15 years to limit my sex diet. So if she thought low carb diet would lower my drive, I'd never see a chip again. . .

Anyway the information you need: My dietitian put me on a Insulin resistant diet. More vegetables, lean meat and less carbs. I still get 6 - 8 servings a day and some fruit. You can find free information on that diet. When my diet was set up my activity level was much higher than it is now. I'm at a desk all day now so I swim 2 -3 times a week and hike in the summer. 

The thing about choice of protein is how it makes him feel. When I eat too much beef I feel soggy and sluggish. It just takes to much for my body to process it. Fish leaves me with more energy than any protein. Salmon is so good for you that I'm working it in even though I prefer Tuna and White fishes. Chicken is pretty much neutral for me. 

When I started treatment 12 years ago There were a lot of bumps in the road. I'd be running in to my dietitian with why do I feel like this questions. Why does my tongue hurt? You aren't getting enough Vitamin B's. Why am I putting hot salsa on everything? You need Zinc. I would think that your husbands energy problem is probably something he is missing. Or it could be the beef. Doctors just give you more pills, a dietitian is going to be more likely to advise vitamins.

There is a syndrome with men that includes High blood pressure, obesity, Diabetes and low testosterone. It is confusing because each one of the symptoms will aggravate or cause the others. So if you are just treating the diabetes, or like me the Diabetes and weight, The testosterone is back there keeping you from loosing weight and messing up your ability to use energy. So not as coincidental as you think.

Low energy is a big symptom for Low testosterone. I would straight up ask the doctor to order the test. You will probably have to pay for the test as part of your annual deductible. 

This is the tricky part. it's not so important how his level compares to national averages (the normal range is huge), what is important is how his Testosterone level now compares to his testosterone level before. Sadly you don't have a before reading. Neither did I. 
MN


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Green eyes;
Look up testosterone and type 2 diabetes, you'll find a lot of info. From what I remember, if a man had low T, it's much easier to gain weight, lose interest in things he used to enjoy, lose muscle mass and have a lower sex drive. 

I'm also type 2 diabetic. I find I actually crave carbs. What I have done is switch to whole grain breads, I only eat bran flakes if I have cereal and for snacks I love the all bran bars with a bit of peanut butter in them. I also avoid snacks high in corn syrup (really spikes the glucose levels). I also make sure I only drink skim milk and PLENTY OF WATER!!!

I went for complete blood work two weeks ago and had my Dr. specify testing for testosterone as well as cholesterol and A1c. 
I saw my dietician and they had a copy of the results. My A1c (in her words) was awesome!! My cholesterol had dropped to a point where the Dr. Won't try pushing meds for it but I didn't see my testosterone readings. I guess I'll have to wait another two weeks for that. 

The highest reading I've had in the last year was 8.6, I fell off the healthy eating wagon and downed a few handfuls of chocolate chips. Over the last 3 months my levels fluctuate between 4.25-7.6. My dietician wants my levels in the 4-8 range so all is good.


----------

